# Ultrasound shows tissue....



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure if I should post here or lab forum. Just had an ultrasound and the technician said she thought she saw some tissue on the left side and had me wait while she showed it to radiologist. She came back and said there is a tiny piece of something could be throat tissue or thyroid. She asked if I've ever had other uptake scan before of which I haven't. TT for PTC was January 2013 and I'm scheduled to see my endo next month for annual visit. My labs came back all good except low T3 and high thyroglobulin Ab @ 1.5 (.0-.9). Other thyroglobulin was ok. 
Don't know how they will determine what it is but if it is thyroid tissue do you think they'd I take a wait and see approach as whether to remove the tissue? Will it require a surgery or the iodine ablation which I never had? Don't have my endo appt till mid May so I am to curious to know what to expect or if anyone has suggestions of what to ask Dr.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you remind us, did you do RAI (radioactive iodine) after your TT surgery? I don't think you did, but I want to be sure.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends on how big the bit of tissue is.

The usually like to reserve additional surgeries/neck dissections for discrete lymph nodes. My guess (and this is ONLY a guess) is that the first line of defense will be RAI (which, despite what you might read online, isn't so awful).


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks 
No I didn't have RAI after surgery it was borderline as whether or not to have it. I kind of think if they do any thing,it will be that. It was tiny but how can they tell if is thyroid tIssue or just plain old throat stuff? I had thorasic surgery for pre cancer stomach and esophagus so RAI doesn't really concern me except how to keep my mangy mutt at arms length ....she's the one who will go nuts!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahaha! Yeah, I had that problem too. And, my geriatric cat who I normally sleep with stood outside the guest bedroom (where I stayed) and howled for hours each night. Good times!


----------

